# a little help on a 40 gallon tank



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

i have a 10 gallon planted CRS tank which is doing really good.

i have another 10 gallon divided betta tank which is doing good too.

i have a 20 gallon high that im having a problem thats why i put it away for now.








i bought a 40 gallon tank for $100 with stand. right now i have a layer of fluorite in it im about to add 2 bags of caribsea midnight black floramax to top it off with aqua soil amazonia 2 because this is gonna be my new CRS tank. low-tech tank. 

questions:

1. what kind of light do i need for a 40 gallon (36" in length) lighting low and medium plants?








2. where can i get a light like this for my 40 gallon? it dont need to be the same exact light just a light that you can hang i think they call the way the light is hanging is petal something
i just like the way its clean to look at it. or any suggestion for lighting my 40 gallon tank

3. does anybody ever bought this stand on aquaticlife .com and dr foster and smith aquarium .com. or should i just make my own or just use the legs some of the light fixture uses?

4. and last will be anyone knows a good website about aquarium fertilizers and such. or what website to buy some?


i know i know i can just google it and read along some website and buy off some ferts and lights on the first 5 website that i click when i push the search button. but i want to hear it from experienced low tech planted tank keeper.

as you can see this is a bigger tank for me and this is a big project i wanted to do something you want to stare at instead of the tv while drinking hot cocoa:biggrin: before winter season comes coz its SNOWBOARDING BABY!!!

thankz alot
-JAJA-


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

no help?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is one option: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_197&products_id=1844 with it hanging about 30 inches above the substrate, about 15 inches above the top of the tank. You can get it with the hanging kit already installed, and it comes with the bulbs you want.


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

Thankz alot hoppy.. Been searching for lights i just dont know which one is the right one


----------

